# Gaggia Classic Coffee GH gasket does not fit



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am a super happy owner of a Gaggia Classic Coffee produced in 1998, I bought it second hand off ebay 3 months ago... solenoid was clogged and the machine very filthy but after servicing it works like a charm now.

I never changed the GH gasket, actually I gave it a try when I bought a blind filter for back flushing, which came with 2 additional gaskets.

Gaskets were differently shaped from the original one, smaller on a side. Well, this did not fit, they were too small...I didn t pay attention to this since they came very cheap and i thought that maybe I got shipped a difference size.

Now, since my portafilter gets snug at 5 p.m. I decided to gave it another try and I bought this from ebay :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Baby-Tebe-Evolution-Paros-Group-Head-Gasket-NG01-001-/131965801037?

and I received a gasket shaped like the old one, same thickness but again, the gasket is a couple of millimeters smaller than my previous one!

I tried to fit it anyway and it became very difficult to engage the portafilter, the brew group did not get in properly as well, I made 3 or 4 coffees and of course the machine changed completely, not to talk about the terrible smell of rubber.

I was taking it out to put the old one back and I noticed that no, it wasn t in place. I compared the gaskets and yes, the old one is a couple of milliliters larger in the inside...

Do you have any clue guys? I thought that that Gaggia Classic coffee was exactly the same machine of Gaggia classic......

Sorry for the long message but I really wanted to share this as I got super frustrated.

Any advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks,

A.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

After a lot of searching I believe that I would need this part:GAGGIA 01652809 73x57x8.5...Do you think is possible? Anyway I ll try to get a silicone one I cannot stand rubber 's smell.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

For the small difference in price, I always recommend getting the blue silicon Cafelat group seal. There should be no difference between Gaggia Classic/ coffee models that explains why the rubber one doesn't fit...


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

@timmyjj21

Thanks very much for your reply.

It s funny enough because the blue silicon seal from Cafelat is for E61 machines and dimensions are 73 x 57 x 8.5... I do not understand why all sellers on ebay and not only there, are supplying a product which clearly does not fit the Gaggia Classic unless is stretched with the heat or over time, because they sell 71 x 56 x 8.5 millimeters.

I will buy the silicon one, I just feel stupid for the 10 euros and time lost.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, odd. I actually never looked at dimensions before and must have just been lucky with the black rubber ones. Never had issues with the Cafelat though!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i have a Classic Coffee from 98 or 99, don't recall exactly and this is interesting for me too, as i plan on a full service with all gaskets replaced.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Can I ask where to buy this, please


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The very old classics were sold with a 1mm shim to fit behind the group seal due to a problem they had with original Brewhead. Was mid to late 90's.


----------

